# good shoulder bag?



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 3, 2013)

i need a shoulder bag, as small as possible but with some protection against accidental bumps.
small so it´s comfortable to carry all day. no need to advice for a backpack.... i have a few. 

it needs to carry a 5D Mk3 with BG and 70-200mm f4 IS, another lens like the 17-40mm and a flash or two.

i have a tamrac that is nice but the 5D MK3 with BG doesn´t fit that well. 

your recommendation?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 3, 2013)

I use the Lowepro Messenger if I'm bringing along a flash and some other stuff. I like it because it isn't as bulky as many others and you can fit a lot of stuff, comes in different sizes also.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 3, 2013)

Viggo said:


> I use the Lowepro Messenger if I'm bringing along a flash and some other stuff. I like it because it isn't as bulky as many others and you can fit a lot of stuff, comes in different sizes also.



the messenger i know seems to be a bit small to fit a 5D MK3 with BG... not?
my main concerne is the attached BG. i don´t want to squash it in so thight or i could just use my tamrac.

which messenger version do you mean?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 3, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Lowepro Messenger if I'm bringing along a flash and some other stuff. I like it because it isn't as bulky as many others and you can fit a lot of stuff, comes in different sizes also.
> ...



Ah,you want for the camera also, hm, yeah then no... I always carry the camera with a Black Rapid strap, and keep everything else in the messenger, I never pack away my camera.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been happy with the Timbuk2 bags. I have the medium size "Snoop Camera Bag" which easily holds 60D w/BG and mounted 24-105L, 100-400L, 100L macro, 50 & 85 primes, small flash plus usual other stuff (cards, filters, charger sometimes). I also have a regular Timbuk2 messenger bag in small size to which I added the "Snoop Insert." Small bag holds 60D w/BG and mounted 15-85 zoom, 430 EXII flash, 70-300 zoom(non-L version), plus cards, etc.

Obviously the medium is the outdoor, nature bag. The small is more indoor oriented; but things get rearranged often as needed. The small is clearly easier to carry all day. I can't say if the 5DIII w/grip is enough taller than gripped 60D to be an issue. Messenger bag with carry handle plus the shoulder strap is best.

There is an extra small Timbuk2 version available; but I already had a Mountainsmith Aurora II AT to hold the OMD-EM5.


----------



## ddl (Oct 3, 2013)

For a shoulder bag I've used the ThinkTank Speed Racer V2 (smaller versions are Speed Demon/Speed Freak). It's padded (but bigger and squarer than a messenger bag) but what I really like about these bags is that they come with a padded waist strap so if you want to lug a lot of gear then you can fold out the waist strap (normally tucked into pockets) and put it on to take most of the load off of your shoulder strap (so it doesn't dig in). The waist strap also stabilizes the bag when walking, climibing, etc. so you don't have to worry about it sliding off of your shoulder and falling to the ground. They also come with a rain cover tucked in as well.

For a seven day trip in Southern California (including walking around theme parks for days with the kids) I carried a 5D3 with 24-70 F/2.8L mounted (sometimes in the bag while getting around outside the park), 16-35 F/2.8 II, 24 mm F/1.4 II, 70-200 F/2.8 OS, 1.4x converter and a 7D body inside the bag. On the pouches outside I had a 600EX-RT plus spare cards, batteries and lens hoods. Loaded up it was a bit over 20 pounds but I survived the trip.


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 3, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



The LowePro Pro Messenger 180AW should work for that setup if you do want to pack the camera with 70-200 attached. I have the 160AW and it might be a bit short, but the 180AW adds a couple of inches in height without adding depth/width. It's a very comfortable travel/event bag for me. Very similar (rip-off?) to the the ThinkTank Retrospective, but with better padding and a nice magnetic closure if you fold up the long Velcro flap. It's also very discrete like the Retrospective for street shooting/travel, which I really like. Not cheap, though.


----------



## RGF (Oct 3, 2013)

ddl said:


> For a shoulder bag I've used the ThinkTank Speed Racer V2 (smaller versions are Speed Demon/Speed Freak). It's padded (but bigger and squarer than a messenger bag) but what I really like about these bags is that they come with a padded waist strap so if you want to lug a lot of gear then you can fold out the waist strap (normally tucked into pockets) and put it on to take most of the load off of your shoulder strap (so it doesn't dig in). The waist strap also stabilizes the bag when walking, climibing, etc. so you don't have to worry about it sliding off of your shoulder and falling to the ground. They also come with a rain cover tucked in as well.
> 
> For a seven day trip in Southern California (including walking around theme parks for days with the kids) I carried a 5D3 with 24-70 F/2.8L mounted (sometimes in the bag while getting around outside the park), 16-35 F/2.8 II, 24 mm F/1.4 II, 70-200 F/2.8 OS, 1.4x converter and a 7D body inside the bag. On the pouches outside I had a 600EX-RT plus spare cards, batteries and lens hoods. Loaded up it was a bit over 20 pounds but I survived the trip.



At over 20 lbs-ouch!! After a few hours I would be hurting. For that weight gear I generally use a backpack, but that is not very convenient. Perhaps a shoulder bag with a waist band to putthe weight on my hips? Suggestions??


----------



## unfocused (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm interested in this thread as well.

I need a smaller bag for a similar setup: my 7D (plus Grip with 15-85mm mounted) and the 70-300 L. More and more and I'm finding this two-lens kit to be the perfect travel setup. I was looking at the Think Tank messenger style bag or the Domke Little Bit Smaller bag, but now I see that the Lowepro 160 is on sale until December...hmm...


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 3, 2013)

I have the LowePro Pro Messenger 200AW and while it's more challenging to use it with the 70-200 f/2.8 attached (you have to reconfigure it a bit), it holds my 5DII and III, 16-35, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, and 580EX and has a really comfortable shoulder strap. The 180AW might make more sense if you want the 70-200 + attached body or don't need as much room, but this line of bags are great. The fabric & build quality, magnetic/velcro lid, and incognito design are excellent.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 3, 2013)

I have and had a few from all the usual suspects. By far, the most comfortable and convenient is the ThinkTank Retrospective series. This might be the most comfortable shoulder strap of any. I carried a 5diii, 24-105, 17-40, 40mm Pancake, Cards, 4 batteries, a real paper notebook, a Kindle and odds and ends in a Retrospective 7 and could have placed my 70-200 in the remaining open "slot" if I wanted. I carried this for almost a month in Central Asia in the heat and it worked really well for me.

JP


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 3, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I have and had a few from all the usual suspects. By far, the most comfortable and convenient is the ThinkTank Retrospective series. This might be the most comfortable shoulder strap of any. I carried a 5diii, 24-105, 17-40, 40mm Pancake, Cards, 4 batteries, a real paper notebook, a Kindle and odds and ends in a Retrospective 7 and could have placed my 70-200 in the remaining open "slot" if I wanted. I carried this for almost a month in Central Asia in the heat and it worked really well for me.
> 
> JP



I almost went that way, but I was concerned about user complaints in reviews regarding insufficient padding. In your experience how does it hold up to bumps and short drops? If I need a slightly bigger bag I may add an RS 20 in the future, because the strap on the LowePro is pertty chunky for my tastes, but still pretty comfortable.


----------



## Ristobkk (Oct 3, 2013)

After trying many options, im now using NorthFace messenger bag in size M. Its not padded but i have ThinkTank soft lenscase for 70-200 which can use for shorter lenses when 70-200 in in camera. Bag is very lightweight and water/rain resistant. 
Risto


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 3, 2013)

I own a shite load of bags; Lowepro, Crumpler, Thinktank, Hadley, and many more... it's been a constant battle to find the perfect bag/pack. I do love Lowepro and Thinktank the best though. Thinktank is probably my all time favorites these days.

Think Tank Retrospective 7 or 10... great shoulder pads! I own the 5 and 7, doubt you could get all that in the 5 but the 7 is doable and iPad friendly. In the 5; I can get a 5D3 with 24-70II, 135L, and a 15mm Siggy. The 7; I can get a 1DX with a 24-70 II, 70-200 II and 50L or the 15mm.

I will say though, both bags loaded will wear on your shoulder after a short period of time. That's a lot of weight dangling off one shoulder.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 3, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> I own a shite load of bags; Lowepro, Crumpler, Thinktank, Hadley, and many more... it's been a constant battle to find the perfect bag/pack...



Reminded me that I'm still looking for the "Tardis" bag – bigger on the inside than on the outside.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 3, 2013)

Look up the Think Thank Photo bags. They have a few messenger type bags at various sizes. All a very good quality. I have the Retrospective 20 bag and very happy with it.


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been using Lowepro Classified 160 AW Shoulder Bag for a few years now whenever I have a small kit to carry around. A very good quality bag. I carry 5DIII with 70-200 2.8IS II attached, plus flash and one more lens. Love this bag big time.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Oct 3, 2013)

Currently, I am using a tenba small messenger bag. I put 4 lenses (28, 18-55, 55-250, 10-22), all my accessories, can put a laptop in it, hd, documents, etc. it doesn't have something to attach a tripod to though.. It is very well made, water resistant material, love the zippers and I really like the removable camera/ lens pouch. Fully convertible. I have carried/shouldered the bag almost all day and it can get to you since the weight is on one side. The top zipper is very useful to get your gear quickly and without attracting too much attention. 

I have a 100D/SL1, which is a tiny dslr.. The bag makes the camera even smaller in a way.  for an attached bg on a 5m3 w/ 70-200. The large messenger bag should do justice. I recommend this bag.. Had it for about 4 months now and traveled to Korea with it so far. Very nice to put your documents like passports, tickets, maps, and other things in it as well. Again, we're always looking for that bag to fit our preferences so happy hunting.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 3, 2013)

unfocused said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > I own a shite load of bags; Lowepro, Crumpler, Thinktank, Hadley, and many more... it's been a constant battle to find the perfect bag/pack...
> ...



Who makes that ! ;D


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 3, 2013)

If you don't mind it looking like a camera bag, then I use the Lowepro Nova 200 AW as it was half the price of the other Lowepro bags. I used it in India & Nepal with 2 pro bodies, a 70-300, 50mm and 85mm, 1/2L bottle of water, spare batteries etc all day without issue. On the flight there, it's closer to about 12Kg in weight, but it never suffers, but then I did not need to lug all that around all day. For trekking, I left the lowepro behind and just used a regular backpack with neoprene covers for the lens and bodies...


----------



## ddl (Oct 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> At over 20 lbs-ouch!! After a few hours I would be hurting. For that weight gear I generally use a backpack, but that is not very convenient. Perhaps a shoulder bag with a waist band to putthe weight on my hips? Suggestions??



Yup I had the built-in padded waist belt on all the time I was walking around. Relative to a backback it was more in the way at times (although I could position the bag where I wanted in front, side or back for variety) but in the warm weather it didn't give me a hot sweaty back!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 3, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > chilledXpress said:
> ...



The Doctor.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 4, 2013)

Domke, canvas, choose your color, choose your insert(s). Been using these for decades... since the mid 1970's. Nuff said.


----------



## mifho (Oct 4, 2013)

I love my Domke F-2.


----------



## GDub (Oct 4, 2013)

Think Tank RAWKS! Pick your style. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## grey4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Think Tank Retrospective is the only way to go.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 4, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> i need a shoulder bag, as small as possible but with some protection against accidental bumps.
> small so it´s comfortable to carry all day. no need to advice for a backpack.... i have a few.
> 
> it needs to carry a 5D Mk3 with BG and 70-200mm f4 IS, another lens like the 17-40mm and a flash or two.
> ...



I'd recommend taking the battery grip off 8)


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 4, 2013)

I've got a National Geographic Medium Shoulder Bag, which will easily carry everything you've listed. Its a fairly comfortable bag. But being a bit bigger than some others, it isn't the most ergonomical. This is noticeable when you pack a lot of gear into it. But I don't think it is any better or worse than any other similar sized bag. I've had mine for over three years and it has stood up well to a reasonable amount of abuse.

FWIW, I Recently picked up a Lowepro 15L sports backpack. Being a backpack, it isn't as easy to work from. (And unless you are out in the bush, you look a bit silly carrying a backpack....) But it is much more comfortable when carry a lot of gear and tripod. I haven't used a shoulder bag since picking it up.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 4, 2013)

I use and recommend the ThinkTank Urban Disguise 70 v2.
When I am on my way and need to carry some DIN A4 stuff extra to my 5D, gripped, 24-70; 70-200/2.8, a flash or another glass- thats my choice.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 4, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> i need a shoulder bag, as small as possible but with some protection against accidental bumps.
> small so it´s comfortable to carry all day. no need to advice for a backpack.... i have a few.
> 
> it needs to carry a 5D Mk3 with BG and 70-200mm f4 IS, another lens like the 17-40mm and a flash or two.
> ...



Glad you posted this thread, I need the same thing, and you got more responses than I usually get!


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Oct 4, 2013)

I use a Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home to carry around a 5D3 with 24-105mm attached, another 5D3 with 16-35mm II attached, and a 70-200 f/4L IS with the hood reversed. Also carry two Speedlites but need to put them in two Tamrac flash pouches that can clip on to both outer sides of the Crumpler, since they don't fit inside. But it looks like all of your listed gear might fit inside the bag.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 4, 2013)

wsheldon said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > I have and had a few from all the usual suspects......... ThinkTank Retrospective series. This might be the most comfortable shoulder strap of any. ...... I carried this for almost a month in Central Asia in the heat and it worked really well for me.
> ...



Did not find that to be a problem. I did, in fairness, "double up" some of the insert/velcro pads when I set up the interior. I'll bet a lot of us have a lot of interior pieces form the way too many bags we have in our closets. Actually, my biggest concern was that it is not a very "sealed" bag in a dusty environment but the reality was this was not a problem either.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 4, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Reminded me that I'm still looking for the "Tardis" bag – bigger on the inside than on the outside.



I had one, but it kept getting lost and I eventually misplaced it...


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm surprised that no one recommended the Domke F2 - a great back than can hold more "stuff" than I can either 
carry or afford. Great shoulder strap - particularly with the optional pad, enough pockets to "organize" the cords,
chargers, etc. that come along and not too expensive. Mine's getting a little shabby from being dragged around,
but it's still a keeper. I also like the Naneu Pro Tango bag - with it's web cross shoulder strap it's a little easier on
long days because the weight is distributed. Holds whatever and also a small laptop/tablet with good protection.


----------

